
When can you legally travel without a passport? - Libertatea
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-23038996
======
lazyant
"The US state department has revoked Snowden's passport", shouldn't a judge
decide this? I was under the impression that governments can't revoke its
citizen's passports just because, and isn't this even in the UN Human Rights?

